# First trip to france in MH got a few questions please



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi All

Off to France on the 27th for a few days, will probably be around the Le Touquet area.

This is our first trip with a MH and as I have not driven abroad for about 25 years is a recce for a longer trip later in the year.

I have hopefully done most of the work to ensure we have a trouble free time, but have a few questions that I hope you may be able to help with.

1. We plan on using Aires for most nights, when Lecky is available what kind of Amperage can I expect?

2. Are debit cards widely acceptable (albeit probably with bank charges)?

3. Does anyone know of Supermarket availability in the Le Touquet area?

That's all I can think of for now, but should you have any tips these will be most welcome.

Thanks for looking and any help offered.

Pete


----------



## markbarfield (May 1, 2005)

Have only every had electric at an Aire once and it was about 8 amps. Le Touquet are installing it (or so it looked when I was there in Sept) but have never used it. 

I have only every used my Debit card to withdraw cash from machines and have never been able to use it in a shop!

There is a decent sized supermarket just outside Le Touquet 

Have a good trip.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We were at Le Touquet aire last sept, there is a machine [put euro's in and it gives you water [100 litres] and elect hook-up but only a short period not all night !
We use Nationwide flexiaccount card, its accepted in most supermarkets & garages and they don't charge % fee and it seems a better rate of exchange too


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi PeteS

We are heading for Le Touquet on the 27th as well. We shall be staying on the aire de service. The last time we visited there was no electric hook ups, although there is a facilty to top up with water and to dump waste. As someone else has said you can plug into an electric supply for an hour or so to recharge your batteries. There are plenty of shops in Le Touquet and the Auchan Hypermarket is at Boulogne on the way down. We are crossing on the 12:30 SeaFrance service, if you see us come over and say hello. If you want any further info or help contact me by PM.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*france*

Thanks for the replies so far much appreciated.

Brisey: We are on the 09:30 so probably won't see you at the ferry terminal. Will certainly look out for you in Le Touquet.

I will probably head for this Aire www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

But there are 3 in Le Touquet according to the info from the above site with electricity at the above and the airport Aire.

Just a thought as to the hook up do they tell you at what amperage?

Thanks

Pete


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete

We have not been to the aire near the airport, I think it is a bit too far from the town centre. The aire at the equestrian centre does have a few hook ups don't know what amoage though. When we last visited this aire we had to move away as an event was being held in the arena. We will head for the aire at the nautical centre, we have stayed there before without any problems and it is not to far a walk along the coast road into the town. As we are pretty self sufficient an electric hook up is not essential for us. Will keep a look out for you though.


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

The aire at Le Touquet at the horse event stadium has hookups, not very powerful, didn't like us using an electric convector heater, kept tripping but enough to use lights & keep battery(ies) charged. Cost is 6 euros per 24 hrs& there is now a proper borne for water ( 2 euros / 100litres) & for emptying waste, just the right height to empty my black tank.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Last year we couldn't buy stuff in a S.France Supermarket with a credit card because Heather couldn't remember her PIN number. So we had to give it all back, go and get cash from a bank and re shop. When I say forgot, she had never used it before. I've never seen electric in a Aires, only at a municipal site by Lake Sagoo or something which was coin operated.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pete,

about supermarkets around Le Touquet I don't know. But the rest:

1. Hookup amperage on aires ranges from non-existing over unknown to 16 amps. So everything is possible, but don't rely on it.

2. Foreign debit cards can be used to withdraw cash from the "hole in the wall", but not for payment in shops etc. *Credit cards* however are widely accepted. Only problem: The fuel stations at the big supermarkets, which are cheaper than the big brands, have their cashier desk manned only during shop opening hours. At other times you have to pay at a machine, and they only accept French credit cards.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## markbarfield (May 1, 2005)

I forgot about the one nr the equestrian centre. I always use the one near the sailng centre as it is a nice stroll into town. The elec from the bollards and electric is only for 1 hour and the equestrian centre was fine for running everything in the van but didnt run exra heating jsut used gas on blow air and it was fine. Have a great trip we are crossing on Boxing day evening and heading for some snow( if there is any!!)

MB


----------



## Footpad (Apr 10, 2006)

:roll: One more thing I think it its much more difficult to find a supermarket open on a Sunday in France so don't get caught out. I have never had any problem with using Carte Bleu (Visa) credit card but as said you will need your pin but we are all used to that now.

Glynn


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Which Diesel?*

Is it true that in Fance they have 2 Different diesel fuels?

If this is indeed true (Only been in an unleaded car before) which should we use for a 2.2 HDI Peugeot?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We have stayed at the Equestrian centre aire at Le Touquet 4 times. We have had electric except on one occasion as it was busy and all taken up. We used our electric kettle, satellite etc no problems and heater on 1kw setting. 
We use our nationwide debit card and generally have no problems using it for food shopping in Super U, LeClerc, Champion, etc but just occasionally a shop will not accept our uk card. Last year the vets accepted our card but this year it wasn't accepted in their card machine! Same card so don't know why.
Forge-les-Eaux aire has electric and free at this time of year providing its not frosty as then it all gets turned off.
Honfleur has electric. LeClerc supermarket on outskirts.

Have a great time.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*France*

Thanks guys for all your replies most useful.

Iv'e had my 10 quids worth from this site.

Pete


----------



## markbarfield (May 1, 2005)

I havent come across two types of diesel (except the HGV stuff on different pumps). Sundays are a bit of an issue (and always worth checking the local public holidays) though in the past 4-5 years it has got a lot better (matter of opinin) with some open on Sunday mornings. I would not rely on it though and stock up on both fuel and food on Saturday.


----------

